# Advice on possible mod



## DLF (May 13, 2010)

I know it's hard to say without more info than this, but does this light (the 1xCR123 version, not the 2xAA one) look like a decent candidate to be modded with a newer, higher-output (3- or 5-watt) LED? Blackhawk has discontinued it; therefore I could pick up a PL1 uber-cheaply, but only if I believe that the design/cooling is fit to host the newer light engines....

TIA,
-- DLF


----------



## dom (May 14, 2010)

Hard to tell.
Is the thing glued? 
What type of LED is in it now?(this will decide the type of new LED you'd need without changing the reflector.)

Have you thought of getting an empty host from DX and building that up? At least it won't be glued together 

Cheers
Dom


----------

